# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My dart frog collection

## bill

some of you may or may not have noticed that my "species kept" list in my signature has been quietly increasing, and those who like my facebook page have already seen pics of my newest froggies, but for those who haven't, here's my current listing of my frogs.

first off, the frogs that got me "back into the game" after some real low points in the hobby. Oophaga pumilio 'black jeans'. i acquired these from our Super Moderator Lynn (Flybyferns). they are beautiful, and even though i never see them, my favorite frogs. mainly because they were on my bucket list from the moment i saw them when they came into the hobby some years back








i love the last pic. it makes the frog look so evil!! LOL

second up, Phyllobates Vittatus. 10 of these little ones live in Solitude, my 125g show tank. they were bred by forum member Bruce. pics of these frogs are tough because by the time i get the lid on the tank open, they are gone. they move like lightning!











trust me, the frog is in that last pic.  :Wink: 

while the vittatus were growing up, and the pumi's getting numerous versions of their tank built, i was raising 4 Phyllobates Terribilis 'Mint" tads that Lynn was generous enough to entrust me with. well, i am happy to say that i was successful in raising the 4 tads into cute little mint froglets. raising the tads and watching them as they slowly morph into their true color has been my most rewarding frogging experience to date, and i cannot thank Lynn enough for giving me that opportunity  :Smile:  here they are currently, if anyone would like to see pics of their stages of color, just ask and i will post some.  :Smile:  they are currently living in my most recent build: Deforestation.












while the mints were tads, i built a little throw together 36x18x18 for them. my home depot tank (all the background plants are from home depot). i didn't want anything fancy for them. but after the tank was planted and growing, and the mints were just oow, i had to opportunity to pick up 4 Dendrobates Tinctorius 'patricia' froglets from local breeder for a great price, so i jumped on it, knowing i already had this empty home for them. 







next up came the Leucs. once again, Lynn raised some absolutely adorable froglets for me! Dendrobates Leucomelas. these frogs i have always wanted, but somehow never seemed to acquire. but now i have them and they are so incredibly cute!! they are going to live in the 36x18x24 paludarium i am currently building for them.






While i primarily went to the Long Island show to see Heather, Lynn and Paul from Vivariums in the Mist, i did get to do a little shopping. and i swear! i wasn't going to buy any frogs! ok, i didn't PLAN on buying any frogs. a tarantula, yes, that was planned, but the Adelphobates Galactonotus? well, we've all fallen in love at first sight with a frog right? well, here was mine. a pair of these little cuties purchased from Black Jungle (along with what i think was 1/3 of their plant inventory lol)






almost got the elusive "twofer shot"






Last but not least, the newest members of my collection, a quartet of Epipedobates Anthonyi 'zarayunga'. you don't often see them, so once again, when my local breeder posted he had them, they were mine within minutes  :Smile: 
they are in a mini growout until they are big enough for a larger one, so pics are tough. 






well, that's all the species (obviously not all the frogs) i am currently keeping. well, these, some tarantulas, some cpo crayfish and i recently acquired a 12 year old white's tree frog who is very uncooperative when it comes to photo opportunities.  :Frown:  for the one or two people who have made it this far, thank you for listening to my dribble and i hope you enjoyed a peek at the frogs i keep  :Smile:

----------

Geo II, Jridge, Pablo 3859, Strider18

----------


## bill

oh, did i forget to mention the 3 Ranitomeya Variabillis 'Southern' tads i am raising as well? updates on them soon  :Smile:

----------


## Eli

Congrats! All gorgeous! Where ever do you find space for all these little guys?!

----------


## bill

Quarantine tanks man, quarantine tanks lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Eli

Lol! I can barely fit a ten gallon in my room! I had to get rid of a lot of stuff just to put my smallest tank somewhere!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

But remember, I have an entire basement to play in  :Wink:  and I have plenty more space. In fact, I plan on doing a 55g for the galacs. I have the big tanks from my planted aquarium days, might as well use them lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

Right lol. All I've got is a desk and a dresser. You may have plenty of space now Bill but at this rate, frogs will be invading every room in your house within a year lol.

----------


## bill

Lol nah, the wife won't allow frogs in the common living spaces, save for one tank, and I am saving that for something special  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

> Quarantine tanks man, quarantine tanks lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Those shelving units are amazing! We have 3 of them for our garage... I would get one for my room, but the 120 gallon aquarium I have in there is taking up too much space lol.

----------

Geo II

----------


## bill

They definitely beat the chrome baker's racks, which I keep plants on. 

I look at this pic and I laugh about the quarantine tanks. What you don't see is the 3 qt tanks I also keep on top of solitude. I really need to get some tanks built lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

A couple new additions to the collection. 
D. Tinc. 'Powder blue'


And the southern's are out of the water and growing fast!

They are tough to get pics of in the enclosure they are currently in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Geo II, Strider18

----------


## AbranV

Beautiful frogs Bill! OMG the things I'd do to get my hands on some southern's.

What's your opinions on the Vittaus?  They've been working their way to the top of my frog list.

----------


## bill

Thanks bud! I like the Vittatus. They are a bit secretive, but getting bolder. The more cover I grow for them, the more I see them. Some days it's very depressing to look into that big tank and see no life other than plants lol

The southerns are cool. Tiny. My favorites right now are the mints. They are such awesome frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Nice Broms in the quarantine tank!!!!

----------


## bill

Ah! Those broms are in the pumi's tank. They are the only broms in my collection. Acquired from you. Be proud of that fact! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

A local frogger was moving and couldn't take his frogs with him, so I acquired them last night. I added:


A trio of Phyllobates bicolor

And:

A trio of Dendrobates azureus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Geo II

----------


## Xavier

Nice frogs! Jealous of the Phyllobates though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thanks  :Smile:  they are very beautiful frogs. Pics really do them no justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

Sorry to report that I have not purchased any new frogs recently, but, I do have a new addition. I just recently noticed a Oophaga pumilio 'black jeans' froglet roaming the tank. 


And some other pics of frogs lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, flybyferns, Geo II, Larry Wardog

----------


## Geo

Dude! You've expanded big time in the hobby since the last time we chatted. Congrats on the expansion.

----------


## spot johnson

I have azureus just recieved from joshs frogs like two weeks ago and theyre hiding alot am i doing something wrong temps mid 70s humidity in the 90s

----------

